# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  وحش مرغوب فيه: Audi R8 TDI

## sameh atiya

وحش مرغوب فيه: Audi R8 TDI



كشفت شركة "أودي" الألمانية عن أنموذج طرازها الجديد أودي R8 المزوّد بمحرّك TDI، وذلك خلال معرض جنيف. 

ومن دون شكّ فإنّ الشركة أثبتت كفاءتها فيما يتعلق باستخدام نظام الديزل ذي الأداء العالي، وهو نفس النظام الذي فازت به بسباق 24 ساعة لومان الشهير، بواسطة سيارة V10 تدعى R10. 

والسيارة الجديدة التي تحمل اسم R8 TDI Le Mans ستكون مزودة بمحرك جبّار من فئة V12 TDI من سعة 6.0 لترا، وضع خلف السيارة. 

والنتائج تبدو مثيرة للصراخ من الدهشة: فالقوة تبلغ 500 حصانا بعزم يبلغ 1000 في الدقيقة ويصل انسياب الدوران إلى 3000 في الدقيقة. 

هذا يعني أنّ السيارة تعدّ ظاهرة بالفعل، فهي قادرة على الانتقال من الصفر إلى 100 كلم في الساعة في غضون أربع ثوان، فيما السرعة 300 في الساعة. 

ومن أجل أن تحافظ على تميّز أدائها، بمظهر خلاب فريد، اختارت السيارة أن يكون لونها الأحمر القاني، فضلا عن مقدمة "مرعبة" وخلفية "تختلف" تماما عن الطراز العادي المعروف. ببساطة يتعلق الأمر بوحش مرغوب فيه وبالآلاف ومهما كان الثمن.

----------


## زهــــراء

حلو الوحش ده ياسامح :: 
شكلها مش بطال يعني  :: 
لاءة عن جد الصورة جميلة اما حكاوي المحرك دي والسرعة خليتهالك ^_^
تسلم الايادي ياأفندم ...

----------


## sameh atiya

> حلو الوحش ده ياسامح
> شكلها مش بطال يعني 
> لاءة عن جد الصورة جميلة اما حكاوي المحرك دي والسرعة خليتهالك ^_^
> تسلم الايادي ياأفندم ...


 :Mad:  سرعة ايه اللى تخليهالى إقرى خليكى تستفيدى :Lookaround2: 
أهلا بيكى يا زهراء
السياراه تحفه تحفه لأنها من أودى طبعاً :king: 
شكرا يا زهراء على التواصل

----------


## خالد زيدان

الاودى تصميماتها دائما ما تبهر الجميع
فهيا تتناسب مع جميع الاذواق
سواء رياضى او غيره

----------

